# Best Electric Pokemon for Gen 5



## BassGS (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a Blitzle, but it always gets one shotted because of its low special and normal defense.


----------



## Raikage (Mar 5, 2011)

Forgot its name but the Electric spider poke is pretty good I heard.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 5, 2011)

The cute little spider


----------



## BassGS (Mar 5, 2011)

Where can I catch it?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2011)

I think Zekrom =P


----------



## Raikage (Mar 5, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Where can I catch it?



Chargestone Cave


----------



## ElementX (Mar 5, 2011)

The electric spider is Galvantula, evolves from Joltik. 

If you can wait for it, I hear Eelektross is good. It is pure electric and has levitate. But you need a Thunderstone to evolve it from Eelektrik, and you have to raise a Tynamo to lvl. 39 to get that.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 5, 2011)

Galvantula and Eelektross.

Galvantula has Compoundeyes and that raises the accuracy of its moves, particularly Thunder.

Eelektross has great everything as well as Levitate, but poor speed. If anything Trick Room should work to get around that.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 5, 2011)

ElementX said:


> The electric spider is Galvantula, evolves from Joltik.
> 
> If you can wait for it, I hear Eelektross is good. It is pure electric and has levitate. But you need a Thunderstone to evolve it from Eelektrik, and you have to raise a *Tynamo *to lvl. 39 to get that.



Where do I get that?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 5, 2011)

My favorite is Joltik and Galvantula, 2nd favorite Pokemon of generation 5.

Zekrom is awesome too.



BassGS said:


> Where do I get that?



Check serebii, it has most if not all the answers you could possibly have.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 6, 2011)

Zebstrika, Emolga and Zekrom.


----------



## Emigan (Mar 6, 2011)

Blitzle keeps getting screwed over so I'm switching to Galvantula as soon as possible


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 6, 2011)

Galvantula is win.
A Bug not weak to Flying and an Electric not weak to Ground.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 6, 2011)

Emigan said:


> Blitzle keeps getting screwed over so I'm switching to Galvantula as soon as possible


It always gets one shotted.



Pesky Bug said:


> Galvantula is win.
> A Bug not weak to Flying and an Electric not weak to Ground.



I must find it.


----------

